# My HP PAVILLION dv8000 will not turn on windows doesnt boot



## okabos (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi I m not sure if I m in the right place but my HP Pavillion dv8000 will not let windows boot, I was transfering some files from my notebook to another so I did a copy and paste on msn messenger it started sending the files then all a sudden it froze and I think there was a message saying that there was not enough space to transfer or copy the files, then the screen went on like standby mode (off) and wouldnt turn back on so I pressed the power button to shut it off in order to turn it back on. now it will not even boot the windows xp system it just turns on and stays like that the screen is still off and the system would not boot. Can someone please give any idea on how to fix it or what could the problem as I am extremely desperate and I dont know what to do


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

can you boot in Safe Mode?


----------



## okabos (Mar 11, 2008)

No I cant even boot it in safe mode, the screen does not turn on and the light that blinks showing there s activity doesnt even blink


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

when you turn it ON, no lights come up or is it just the screen that would not show anything? assuming the screen is dead but the laptop still boots/powers ON, try using an external monitor.

now assuming the screen is OK but laptop do not power on, remove the battery and run on AC only. try also running on battery without AC. or you can do a hard reset by removing all sources of power (AC and battery) and press the power ON button for 30 seconds or so. After so doing, plug in all power sources and restart your laptop.


----------



## okabos (Mar 11, 2008)

The computer turns on but does not boot the windows xp program, all the indications that the comuter is on shows, but the hard disk does not seem to be working the computer is not booting any program what so ever, I tried the Hard reset but nothing happens, I dont think the screen has anything to do with it, it s just that it turns on but doesnt go anyfurther not even as far as turning on the screen.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

still the same with an external monitor?

if you feel HDD is bust, try booting from CD drive.


----------



## dv9005user (Mar 1, 2008)

Does your machine have the AMD processor? I ask that because many HP machines (like my DV9005) that have the AMD processor also have a chip on the motherboard that gets very hot and causes failures like yours. My machine froze and refused to boot two weeks ago. The screen stayed black w/o any message from the BIOS. There was a single hard drive activity light flash but nothing else. I had my machine repaired by HP. They put in another motherboard. Another earlier symptom can be an intermittent faiilure of the OS to recognize the existence of your WiFi circuitry.

Tim O


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Tim, thank you for sharing that info. Sometimes the errors we get are really design flaws.


----------



## okabos (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes it does have an AMD processor, and the symptomes that you have discribed are exactly what is going on with my notebook. What I would like to know is how much could those repairs cost because i m going through hard times and I just hope it s affordable.


----------



## dv9005user (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, I'm not trying to make everyone's problems with their HP laptops look like the one I had, but there *has* been a design "flaw" with the robustness of the motherboard on certain models that HP has recognized publicly. Because of this HP has extended the warranty an additional year and my machine was repaired at no cost and in a short time. Last December I received an email from HP that told me to go to http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?docname=c01087277&dlc=en&lc=en&cc=us for information on this extended warranty. I would suggest you go there first. It describes the symptoms of the problem so you can determine if your machine is one of those covered. My machine was "freezing" for a week before it incurred the same symptom as yours: not booting up. But several months back I had had the issue of my wireless card dropping out of the operating system configuration. So I had a good guess it was the same problem they were addressing with their extended warranty.

Tim O


----------



## dv9005user (Mar 1, 2008)

A final note: although your DV8000 is not in the listed models and I know HP is trying to reduce the severity of this design "flaw" so as to minimize its impact on their bottom line it is still in your best interest to diagnose the particular issue with your particular machine to see if it truly exhibits the same symptoms *and* has the same circuitry (an nForce NF430 chip combined, perhaps, with a Broadcom 43xx series WiFi chip on a daughterboard). From comments on this official HP forum: http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...47626+1205332088584+28353475&threadId=1104931 it appears people with machines other than those officially listed are also being bitten by the same issue. However, I have *not* seen anyone with the Intel processor motherboards being affected.

Tim O


----------



## okabos (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I guess I just take it to a technician. Thank you all very much for the help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

have you tried hooking it up to an external monitor? if you did and the same thing happened... then it is best if you bring it to a repair shop.


----------



## notverysocial (Mar 24, 2008)

Remove the battery and then replace it. I had the same problem, black screen but system would start up without showing the BIOS or the Windows Boot screen. I simply removed the battery, ran off the AC, and put the battery back. I'm guessing something on the RAM that needed a complete shutdown (no power source) that was keeping it from booting up. :upset:


----------



## ewaita (May 10, 2008)

Hi,

Did you ever get a solution to this problem?
This morning my Laptop did exactly this and I cant figure out what to do even after trying most of the quick solutions suggested here........


----------



## notverysocial (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi,
If it is similar to my situtation, the only other suggestion is to remove the battery for maybe 1-5 minutes while repeatedly pressing the power button; hopefully discharging the motherboard and the power arriving to the RAM. It might be a bad RAM module, try to see if you can replace any in whatever order to get it up and running. If the motherboard shows signs of turning on, but nothing on the screen, this is what I normally suspect as the problem (if it isn't a bad LCD, which you can check as mentioned in earlier posts by TriggerFinger).


----------



## kgraham11 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, had the same thing happen to me... Here's what fixed it if you want to give it a shot.

1) Remove memory cover on bottom.
2) Remove memory modules.
3) Remove mini-card module to access RTC battery.
4) Remove RTC battery. Wait a couple of minutes.
5) Reinstall all above items.

My problem appeared to be related to McAfee somehow (locked up during a scan). When I turned it off with the power button, then back on, it failed to boot. The procedure above fixed it both times. Hope this helps somebody out there.

Ken


----------

